
Ask HN: How many vacation days do you give your employees? - FlyingSideKick
How many vacation days do you give your employees? Why not more or less? How did you determine what your company PTO benefits should be?
======
dozzie
> How many vacation days do you give your employees?

My employer gives me as many as mandated by the employment law. Why do you
ask?

